# Pixelated/Grainy video playback, washed out screens in Asus M4A78LT-M LE



## casual_gamer (May 19, 2011)

I just had a budget system built with Asus M4A78LT-M LE motherboard which comes with integrated graphics Radeon 3000. This board was manufactured on Jan 2011 with Bios version 0704. I installed windows xp and all the drivers. The problem is the videos(movies, youtube, everything) play pixelated and grainy on my 17inch Samsung crt monitor. Connected to another monitor(tft), same problem. Downloaded and installed new/old drivers, no change. Yeah, i installed and uninstalled k-lite codec pack, used driver sweeper to remove leftover drivers, no solution. I played in different video players, changed vlc's video output to direct 3d, opengl, etc.. still pixelated.
Even the screen itself is not as clear as my 10 year old intel 815 graphics, looks kind of washed out. I am searching a solution from two days, haven't found any.
Is there problem with integrated gpu hardware? What should i do now?


----------



## asingh (May 19, 2011)

Try some tweaks from the CCC panel.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 19, 2011)

I've tried all those tweaks, not a single setting has helped my problem. The desktop itself looks very inferior compared to intel 815 graphics.


----------



## Skud (May 19, 2011)

Post your detailed system config. I guess your CRT monitor is directly connected to the VGA port.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 19, 2011)

Asus M4A78LT-M LE (Radeon 3000 graphics integrated)
Amd Athlon x2 250
Transcend 2Gb
500gb Hitachi 
LG dvd writer
Mercury Matrix cabinet with Mercury 450w smps

Yes crt monitor is connected to vga port.


----------



## ico (May 19, 2011)

Try using Catalyst 11.5.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 19, 2011)

aren't the drivers which ship with motherboard supposed to work for basic stuff like video playing etc... I will try Catalyst 11.5 but the integrated card itself is quite old, so i doubt it will help. I have already tried few other versions, none have helped. Everything has been so dull looking in this computer so far.


----------



## Skud (May 19, 2011)

How much RAM is allocated to the IGP?


----------



## casual_gamer (May 20, 2011)

UMA frame buffer size in Bios is set to Auto. Adaptor information in windows shows memory size 700mb.

Other than the videos, the graphics quality itself looks like compressed jpg image.


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2011)

Please try the latest mobility driver and CCC from the official site.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

@OP, can you please check the northbridge/IGP temperature?


----------



## casual_gamer (May 20, 2011)

I think northbridge/igp has to be the motherboard temperature right? 
Motherboard temp - 34 c
cpu temp - 39 c
vcore voltage - 1.392 v
3.3v voltage - 3.296 v
5v voltae - 5.120 v
12v voltage - 12.099 v
cpu fanspeed - 3292 rpm



asingh said:


> Please try the latest mobility driver and CCC from the official site.


did it, installed 11.3, still no change.


----------



## modder (May 20, 2011)

@casual_gamer

Have you tried using another/different vga cable?


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

I think in most of the CRTs the VGA cable is permanently attached. OP has also tried on a TFT monitor with similar results. Looks like either a corrupted Windows installation or some hardware problem.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 20, 2011)

yeah monitor issue is ruled out. my crt monitor has permanent vga cable which works fine with external tv tuner box giving clear videos.
i am installing windows 7 tomorrow to confirm if its a hardware problem.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

temperature looks normal. so should most probably isn't cause of overheating of NB.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

casual_gamer said:


> yeah monitor issue is ruled out. my crt monitor has permanent vga cable which works fine with external tv tuner box giving clear videos.
> i am installing windows 7 tomorrow to confirm if its a hardware problem.




And also install the latest catalyst 11.5 drivers.


----------



## casual_gamer (May 23, 2011)

casual_gamer said:


> i am installing windows 7 tomorrow to confirm if its a hardware problem.



I installed Windows 7 and still face the grainy display problem. Both in winxp and windows 7 i get a 0.25 sec synchronization problems in videos plus the pixelation/grainy playback. The problem is definitely the integrated graphics hardware.
I heard complaints of the distributor of Asus, rashi pheriperals purposely don't RMA. I'm sure my vendor will handle this case but should i attach a letter describing the problem and how long will they take to give back a new motherboard?


----------



## asingh (May 23, 2011)

Ya, just send it back.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Looks like a hardware problem. Send it back.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 16, 2011)

Asus just returned the motherboard saying there is "No Defect". But there is definitely problem with the videos. All these days i was using my brothers Intel 965 computer with my monitor which was awesome. I definitely cant live with this board, what should i do now guys?


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ can you give us a screenshot or a pic?

also, download Linux Mint DVD 32-bit from here: Download - Linux Mint

Boot from the CD and tell me how does it look/plays videos.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 16, 2011)

The video is not so bad, so it might not show up in a screenshot. I just tried a screenshot from bsplayer, but it came out small. Is there any video player which gives full screen screenshots? 

 I will try Linux mint in the next two days. but let me tell you the same videos look very good in intel 965 and my old intel 815.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

VLC may be.


----------

